# 9ft custom boa viv build



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Got a work in progress atm guys thought ill share my progress so far so here's some pics hopefully can help or inspire any questions just ask 
The earliest pic I took frame is made and branches added









Here's the expanding foam added









And sticking the coco fibre to the foam which proved very hard this size as its my 1st time trying this finish lol









And here's where I'm at now 








Other end view









Next step is creating the rock pool which will be in the under unit hopefully can share more middle of next week

Hope you like

Much love


----------



## ingle (May 25, 2009)

kingjohn1966 said:


> Got a work in progress atm guys thought ill share my progress so far so here's some pics hopefully can help or inspire any questions just ask
> The earliest pic I took frame is made and branches added
> image
> 
> ...



Looks awesome so far dude! question............how did you secure the branches?


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking amazing! What's it's full sizes? 9ft long but height and depth? Lol
Will be watching as it takes more shape!
Josh


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks good but my boas would destroy it :lol2:


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys  I'm very pleased so far, I have screwed all the branches to the viv and each other even joined some of them by cutting the ends to shape it's very structurally solid which is the main thing, and the ivy is pinned on with 15mm "u" shaped nails so its not going to be wrecked (I hope) lol I've secured the background plants by threading the wire through a hole in the back and gorrilla glued in place 

And forgot to add its actually 2.6m long 800mm high and 450mm deep 

The viv is going to have all the external screw holes filled then wrapped in vinyl to match my fish tank

Hope this helps and Any suggestions or improvements are welcomed 

Atb john


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

wow sounds like it will look spot on, do you have pics of your fish tank ?


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Cheers mate here's the tank after I wrapped it (used to be beech) 









And here's the base unit I already have for snake viv to sit on and house the water bowl/rock pool


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

that's going to look good and all co-ordinated

caught you out watching enders tut tut


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol mrs put it on honest lol:devil:


----------



## lee79 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's really nice mate. Look forward to seeing your rock pool


----------



## ryanhollands (Jun 14, 2010)

cant wait to see this finished already look great


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks amazing, how did you attach the branches mate ?


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks all I'm pleased so far too, I screwed the branches to the viv every point they touch some branches are joined to each other too


----------



## nathans (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks great how!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

i dont know anything about keeping snakes but the viv build is looking very cool.


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Bit of a slow start this week have fit the 5ft flourecent light up and started the slate rock pool will take some pics once the 2nd layer is on tomoro, on the plus side the back grounds drying out well:2thumb:


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Couple of new pics rock pool needs a few more slates then grouting over the gorilla glue, all that's left then is to vinyl wrap it and fit it to the base unit and mount water bowl 

Can't wait lol


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Couple of new pics rock pool needs a few more slates then grouting over the gorilla glue, all that's left then is to vinyl wrap it and fit it to the base unit and mount water bowl 

Can't wait lol


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

kingjohn1966 said:


> Couple of new pics rock pool needs a few more slates then grouting over the gorilla glue, all that's left then is to vinyl wrap it and fit it to the base unit and mount water bowl
> 
> Can't wait lol
> 
> ...


That water bowl is a bit small is it just for drinking from? It look very nice though :2thumb:


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Cheers mate it's going to be a rub in the under unit which is 18"x13" and 10" deep which she can fit in if need be only ever seen her soak wen she had mites though: victory:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

kingjohn1966 said:


> Cheers mate it's going to be a rub in the under unit which is 18"x13" and 10" deep which she can fit in if need be only ever seen her soak wen she had mites though: victory:


I get you now lol that's a good idea :2thumb:


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks pal, I've cut and vinyled the top and bottom rail and added A couple more slates getting there slowly


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

kingjohn1966 said:


> Thanks pal, I've cut and vinyled the top and bottom rail and added A couple more slates getting there slowly
> image
> image
> image


Think the vynle wrap looks great I thought about doing this when i build my mdf vivs that I will be building but I don't know how it will stick to mdf but I might be building my vivs out of plastic so I might not have to :lol2:


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Can't rate the vinyl enough but 1 thing ill say is I've not tested it on the inside of a viv with humidity I just use it on the outside I got it all from eBay they can send samples if u need it

Good luck mate : victory:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

kingjohn1966 said:


> Can't rate the vinyl enough but 1 thing ill say is I've not tested it on the inside of a viv with humidity I just use it on the outside I got it all from eBay they can send samples if u need it
> 
> Good luck mate : victory:


Thanks i like vynle for doing bikes I can get it at trade prices as i know a sign maker he dose me that stuff you used for £2 per metre so its not bad and he will give me any off cuts for free he even prints me custom vynles for free too :lol2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

kingjohn1966 said:


> Can't rate the vinyl enough but 1 thing ill say is I've not tested it on the inside of a viv with humidity I just use it on the outside I got it all from eBay they can send samples if u need it
> 
> Good luck mate : victory:


Seal the edges of the vinyl, i.e. where it meets the internal corners of the viv, with aquarium sealant, it'll last for ever 

Vivs looking sweet, really coming together!

Dave


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Good plan Dave will to that for sure! Tinyyyy update with a bad pic but its in place


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks good :no1:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

That looks really good, not too shabby for a living room


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Abit late as I forgot to post on this thread lol but it's finished and snake loves it


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Few more pics











































Hope this build helped or inspired in some way thanks for all the comments and interest guys


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks great, the viv makes your TV look tiny. :lol2:


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks mate lol yh I know need an extra extra wide screen now lol


----------



## nathans (Nov 28, 2012)

looks amazing, wish i was creative lol


----------

